# Chuck Shield.



## Old Iron (Jan 15, 2011)

My shop walls are painted with 3 coats of oil base enamel paint and oil and coolant wipes off even after 2 or 3 days. But I hate to walk behind the lathe and wipe it down so I built this about a year ago. Made out of 3/16 Plexiglas

In place



Up resting on the wall.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 16, 2011)

I hated the lathe shields when i was in the shops but after getting pelted with chips and oil i now have one at home...Bob


----------



## MarkBall2 (Jan 16, 2011)

I made a chip guard for my Craftsman lathe. I made a full length guard & a chuck guard. I also use a piece of sheet metal when cutting close to the chuck, keeps the hot chips off my hands. I also added a halogen light.


----------



## Joe in Oz (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Mark, 
another nurse!
I've been a nurse (and various jobs in nursing - education/management/project management/change management/consultant etc) since 1976 
Great job!
But as soon as I get home, I'm in the shop building, restoring developing things or designing things to make there.... :

Nice lathe!

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## MarkBall2 (Feb 13, 2011)

I've since added a few more "pegs" to the tool rack & hang a few additional things on it. On the far right side I added a piece of angle iron that I bored some holes in to mount the two MT-2 drill chucks, the dead & live centers & drill chuck keys on.

As the lathe is broke right now, I'm not using it very much. Just saving my cash for the replacement part......... the gearset & bracket for the apron.

My specialty as a nurse has been Long Term Care & Rehabilitation. Although in many of the areas I've worked, I've supervised other medical staff like paramedics, EMT's, CNA's, Medical Assistants &amp; yes even physicians. I currently teach CNA's & MA's how to do their jobs & place special emphasis on the "caring" part of the profession. I tell my students "I can teach a monkey how to do the skills, but I can only show a human how to care. So PAY ATTENTION".


----------

